

Why There Aren't More Women In Tech: A Realistic Look at the Numbers - jolie
http://jolieodell.wordpress.com/2010/08/31/women-in-tech-stats/

======
moby_duck
The amount of "men vs. women in tech" stories on HN is starting to be a bit
ridiculous. If there were no such thing as social construction, and all people
had the freedom to do whatever they want to do, how many people actually
believe there would be an equal number of male and female computer engineers
or helicopter mechanics?

In America today, I submit to you that women are at least as free to pursue
their dreams as any other civilization in history. The article says CMU "began
(a) campaign to enroll more women", so one could even argue that women have an
advantage here in terms of recruitment.

I'm no sociologist, but isn't it even remotely possible that fewer women
_want_ to be computer engineers or helicopter mechanics?

